# Looking to make a D.I.Y. backstop



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Are u kidding?


----------



## kavogt (Aug 17, 2011)

*Heavy blankets*

Most blankets that people use for backdrops are horse blankets - more on par with the heavy painters' canvas than the 300 count cotton sheets you'd find at the big box stores. Old carpeting is another good backdrop. Either way, you want it hung loosely so that it can move backwards with the impact of the arrow. Think of catching an egg. If you don't give a bit when catching it, you end up breaking the egg. Same thing with the carpet, blanket, etc., but instead of a broken arrow, you have a pass through on your backdrop.

I've had good success with multiple sheets of old bedding hung a foot apart from each other. I shoot recurves, however, so my arrows are not leaving my bow as fast as those of compound shooters. YMMV

Now, once you start shooting broadheads, that's all out the window. Nothing you're likely to find at wally world or joann's fabric is likely to defeat a sharp broadhead flung with any authority.


----------



## easttnarcher (Sep 4, 2011)

Try a rubber truck bed mat or floor mats. They work great, you don't tie the bottom down they give a little bit.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Stall mats


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

old hot tub covers are what we use, works geat


----------



## Benny The Jew (Dec 18, 2011)

Cool! Thanks much, guys!


----------



## Team Frye (Nov 23, 2008)

Benny this is what I did. Went out to Home Depot or Lowe's and bought two 2"x6"x12ft. Also bought a roll of green poly garden fence 40"x25ft and 8 right angle support brackets. About 50 bucks. Cut the boards in half put them end to end to make a square. Put the brackets in the corners on both sides screw them in. Staple the fencing to the board and roll it out to the other side, stapling to the other side, both sides. Stretch-wrap the bottom half only. Stuff the thing with what ever soft material you want. Compress it enough to make tight. Tighter the more the better. Then once you have the bottom done, do the top. Then just wrap the crap out of it.


----------



## Team Frye (Nov 23, 2008)

This stops my 70lb compound @ 10 yards. Only goes in about 5 inches.


----------



## TWright33 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think most of you guys^^^ actually read his whole post. He can't be serious??


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

That>>>>>


TWright33 said:


> I don't think most of you guys^^^ actually read his whole post. He can't be serious??


----------



## Team Frye (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, sometimes I wonder.........Like when I drive in IL


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

We all were new to the sport at one time. 

Experience is the best teacher if you can afford the tuition.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

bust'em1 said:


> old hot tub covers are what we use, works geat


X2 works awsome


----------



## Benny The Jew (Dec 18, 2011)

TWright33 said:


> I don't think most of you guys^^^ actually read his whole post. He can't be serious??


I realize I'm probably stepping in it by replying to your post, but what's so bonkers about this? I tried it, got results, and wanted to get feedback from people with far more experience than I have. My method isn't set in stone, I simply wanted to see what others had tried that worked for them so I can build a relatively cheap "My First Shooting Range." My reasoning is this: I'm starting out and am therefor more prone to breaking something. I'm also more prone to actually hit the backstop that I use, seeing as how I wasn't born with a bow in my hand like some. Since I'll be ruining arrows and shooting holes in things until my aim improves, it make sense to me that they should be as cheap and easily replaced as possible. That makes sense, right?

Anyway, thanks for the input, guys and gals!


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

if you are required to use a lighter blanket be sure to leave some slack, this gives it time to slowly catch up with the arrow


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

wow ive never seen such bashing on AT ......(archers HELPING archers)


----------



## Benny The Jew (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks tim! Yeah, I noticed when the blanket touched the ground, the arrow shot straight through even if I had it all bunched up, but when I brought it off the ground, that's when the magic happened and the arrows started getting caught or dropping. I'm going to try a couple of these, and I might even keep working on this whole mad blanket scheme and see what I can come up with. If I can get consistent results, this could revolutionized the sport! Okay, maybe not "revolutionize," but at least provide yet another alternative for those looking to make an affordable home range.
Or, it might not work at all, who knows? 
If 2rott and TWright33 have better suggestions for relatively cheap solutions, I'm all ears; that's what I came here for, to learn from "those who came before."


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

yup i do the same thing in my basement


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Sorry, but it seemed as though the blanket & sheets were the target. What is your target made of. You should be close enough to rarely miss the target.
I am in the process of building a 36" x 36" target. Framed with 2x2's & 12" or so deep. Sides, back & bottom is 1/4 " plywood. I'll cover the front with plastic screening & tack up a piece of cardboard to hang my target on. I'll fill with old clothes & rags. I'm asking everyone I know to save old clothes for me. It was very inexpensive to build because I had much of the materials & used other peoples discarded lumber. I've built these before & they work well & last long.
I'm in a location where I have to be very careful, so I'll shoot close enough not to miss. If I miss the arrow is heading in a safe direction. I'm on the lookout for an old carpet that someone is discarding to hang as a backstop. Eventually my 8yr old granddaughter will be shooting too.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

tim15328 said:


> wow ive never seen such bashing on AT ......(archers HELPING archers)


yeah really what gives with some folks...


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

tim15328 said:


> wow ive never seen such bashing on at ......(archers helping archers)


lol


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

Benny The Jew said:


> I realize I'm probably stepping in it by replying to your post, but what's so bonkers about this? I tried it, got results, and wanted to get feedback from people with far more experience than I have. My method isn't set in stone, I simply wanted to see what others had tried that worked for them so I can build a relatively cheap "My First Shooting Range." My reasoning is this: I'm starting out and am therefor more prone to breaking something. I'm also more prone to actually hit the backstop that I use, seeing as how I wasn't born with a bow in my hand like some. Since I'll be ruining arrows and shooting holes in things until my aim improves, it make sense to me that they should be as cheap and easily replaced as possible. That makes sense, right?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the input, guys and gals!


Ignore them Benny. This is a good question and something I need to make at my new place too as I hope to start teaching my son to shoot soon. 

There are lots of ideas here so thanks to the members that share constructively. Even if this was a post in Jest who cares the information shared is still useful. Remember other members read posts and learn too. 

Shame on those that have so little faith in fellow members. There is more to life then the next conspiracy If you do not have any useful information on the the topic of the thread then move on to the next thread that you may actually know something about.


----------



## amorin (May 12, 2008)

2rott said:


> Sorry, but it seemed as though the blanket & sheets were the target. What is your target made of. You should be close enough to rarely miss the target.
> I am in the process of building a 36" x 36" target. Framed with 2x2's & 12" or so deep. Sides, back & bottom is 1/4 " plywood. I'll cover the front with plastic screening & tack up a piece of cardboard to hang my target on. I'll fill with old clothes & rags. I'm asking everyone I know to save old clothes for me. It was very inexpensive to build because I had much of the materials & used other peoples discarded lumber. I've built these before & they work well & last long.
> I'm in a location where I have to be very careful, so I'll shoot close enough not to miss. If I miss the arrow is heading in a safe direction. I'm on the lookout for an old carpet that someone is discarding to hang as a backstop. Eventually my 8yr old granddaughter will be shooting too.


Good post 2rott. Great sharing and idea.


----------



## tim1457 (Sep 25, 2011)

I use two rubber horse stall mats. I shoot a Carnage compound bow about 65lbs. and it stops the arrows fine. rub a little dry soap on the arrows after a few shots and they pull out the target easily or the stall mats if you miss.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Old conveyor belts work well too!


Hutch


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

amorin said:


> Ignore them Benny. This is a good question and something I need to make at my new place too as I hope to start teaching my son to shoot soon.
> 
> There are lots of ideas here so thanks to the members that share constructively. Even if this was a post in Jest who cares the information shared is still useful. Remember other members read posts and learn too.
> 
> Shame on those that have so little faith in fellow members. There is more to life then the next conspiracy If you do not have any useful information on the the topic of the thread then move on to the next thread that you may actually know something about.


:thumbs_up


----------



## SeeMont (Jan 18, 2011)

I have built the stacked and squeezed carpet targets about 12 inches thick. The size of the target is about 3' x 3'. There are a number of Threads about carpet targets, just search. 2rott's target is a good idea also. For my backup I hung four layers, (2 lengths) of carpet each seperated about an inch (2 - 2x4s). This combination will stop everything. A target point at 10 yards with 70 lbs will go into the carpet backup to the feathers. I like berber carpet for this, very dense and cheep (free). A word of caution about overshoots, I have had D loops come loose or other stupid mistakes and have had arrows fly a long ways. Pretty scary. Good luck


----------



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

Old carpet works good, hang several layers over a tree limb or frame.


----------



## tim1457 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with Martin Shooter1. We all had to learn at some point and that is supposed to be the purpose of these threads. We need to pitch in and help each other, there's enough bickering in this country now.


----------

